# Something For You South Bend Folks



## Nogoingback (Feb 4, 2019)

South Bend Lathe 1984 Vintage Never even turned on. Perfect condition
					

I have a brand new, never used South Bend 10K UMD lathe (catalog number CL 370RDA) purchased in 11/1984. The original owner was a friend of my parents, and he was in his 80's when he decided it was...



					seattle.craigslist.org


----------



## francist (Feb 4, 2019)

Wow. That doesn't even seem like such a bad price either.

-frank


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Feb 4, 2019)

I don't know. Price seems insane to me. Sell it to a museum.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Feb 4, 2019)

It really looks legit. Almost too good to be true.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Feb 4, 2019)

It's a nice lathe and tooling, but it sure the hell aint eleven grand nice  !!!!


----------



## Robo_Pi (Feb 4, 2019)

I'm a big South Bend fan.  In fact, I've been looking to buy one about that size too.   Unfortunately my budget is more like $1,100.   I'm actually finding quite a few at that price, but thus far they are all too far away.   But yeah, if I was filthy rich I'd buy this one.  Sadly this is not the case.  Unless he's willing to come down to $1,100 I'll have to pass.


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 4, 2019)

11 grand and no steady or taper attachment? I agree, sell to a museum
M


----------



## Nogoingback (Feb 4, 2019)

Or drop the price to something more reasonable.  Sellers like that forget that anyone with an $11,000.00 lathe budget has a lot of
choices including a whole bunch of machines with a lot more capability than an SB 10.  He's dreaming.  Looks like a nice lathe
though.


----------



## Z2V (Feb 5, 2019)

Hmmm,,  Did Southbend use Leeson Motors for OEM?


----------



## Al 1 (Feb 5, 2019)

Do the boards support the motor?


----------



## Robo_Pi (Feb 5, 2019)

Nogoingback said:


> Or drop the price to something more reasonable.  Sellers like that forget that anyone with an $11,000.00 lathe budget has a lot of
> choices including a whole bunch of machines with a lot more capability than an SB 10.  He's dreaming.  Looks like a nice lathe
> though.



If someone buys this they probably won't even use it.  They'll more likely be buying it as an antique collector's item.   Also if anyone buys this they will also most likely be so rich that $11,000.00 to them is like $11 to you or me.  They won't even miss it.

Although there's also the possibility of someone of slightly lesser wealth might buy it to actually use, where in their case, $11,000.00 is more like $1,100 to you or me. 

Finally, they might even get someone who's a hard-core South Bend lathe lover to buy it where their wealth status is not real great, but probably still far greater than ours.  $11,000.00 to them might be more like $3,500 to us.   I could see a lot of people paying $3,500 for that lathe easily.  Maybe even as much as $5,000 just because it's like new.

It would be interesting to know what they actually get for it in the end.  You certainly can't blame the seller for trying.   Why not try?  Catch the eye of a billionaire who has a fancy for collecting antique machinery and you get 11 grand.  Can't beat that.

For someone like Bill Gates this lathe would be like 11 cents.   I ought to call Bill up and say, "_Hey Bill, got 11 cents on ya?  Buy me this lathe._"


----------



## Robo_Pi (Feb 5, 2019)

Al 1 said:


> Do the boards support the motor?



No.  Look at the original photo.  The whole lathe is sitting on some kind of wooden dolly.  What you are seeing is the wooden dolly.


----------



## mikey (Feb 5, 2019)

This is a Light 10 with underdrive. Back in 1960, this lathe sold for between 600-800 bucks. Accounting for inflation, it is worth about 5500 bucks in 2019. This is an old lathe with old features that is worth 6K to a collector. Anyone paying 11K is paying for the romance and idea of an original SB lathe, not the reality. Personally, I think the seller is just hoping for that one rich guy out there with more cash than brains.


----------



## Nogoingback (Feb 5, 2019)

Reminds me of my son when he was about 12 years old and trying to get away with something:

"Well Dad, you can't blame a guy for trying".


----------



## brino (Feb 5, 2019)

At least it was stored well, with this story I'd expect to see a seized-up hulk of rust that is absolutely good for nothing.

I got my old SB lathe for $600. (Canadian dollars even!)
q: Is this lathe 18 times better than mine?
a: We cannot know, because no one has ever used it!

Nice antique lathe, but the seller is dreaming.

-brino


----------



## Robo_Pi (Feb 5, 2019)

brino said:


> q: Is this lathe 18 times better than mine?



Can't say until you post a picture of your lathe.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 6, 2019)

" He bought this lathe just to make him happy just to look at it "

Mmmmmm……………………..if that's the case , I should be the happiest fool on the face of the planet being able to look at all my un-used junk !!


----------



## Tim9 (Feb 7, 2019)

Very nice lathe... but I’m much happier owning my South Bend 9” Lathe which I paid 1,000 bucks and is in pretty damned good shape. Surely good enough considering I have saved 10,000 compared to this lathe costing 11k.


----------



## Robo_Pi (Feb 7, 2019)

That's a nice lathe Tim.  I'm currently looking at one a bit larger for $1,100.


----------



## gonzo (Feb 7, 2019)

I got my 1958 Sb 9c underdrive with a LOT of tooling and other machinest stuff. So far I have made $350 on the unneeded stuff.
For $1500.


----------



## jdedmon91 (Feb 9, 2019)

I see it all the time on CL, or FB marketplace. Items grossly overpriced. Example I was looking for an vertical bandsaw to convert. I found one that had broken angle adjustment, the seller turned down an offer I made, because he felt he could part out the saw. Needless to say I picked up the same saw at an estate auction for $50. 

The moral of the story he is asking at least 2 to 3 times the actual value of the SB lathe 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

